# Is Pentax Good?



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

got a pentax from a friend with lenses just want to know if it is a good pice of kit to have thanks


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Pentax are one of the most popular cameras & the compact digital I had a few years ago was a real cracker - After Canon & Nikon their DSLRs are very highly rated though they wont have as many add on lenses as the big boys so choice / price is limited - You'll still be able to take top quality pics with yours though ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

PaulBoy said:


> Pentax are one of the most popular cameras & the compact digital I had a few years ago was a real cracker - After Canon & Nikon their DSLRs are very highly rated though they wont have as many add on lenses as the big boys so choice / price is limited - You'll still be able to take top quality pics with yours though ... Paul :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

Pentax is a very nice brand - to be honest there doesnt seen to be much between all the brands apart from say Canon and Nikon who slug it out regularly over the years.

Pentax will give just as good shots as most others IMO


----------

